# Does anyone else wonder why Eagletac does not have a presence on CPF?



## Tac Gunner

I was thinking about this the other day while in their website. For the most part they do a really good job at staying up to speed with current market trends as well as offering a wide variety of options but there are times it would be nice to just drop them a suggestion or be able to stay up to date on new products and when they are coming out. I really like the Eagletacs I have/had and hopefully will be able to get a few more models this year, have my eye on the MX30L4XC with Nichias.


----------



## Str8stroke

I have often wondered the same myself about many of the manufactures.
I don't know about ET. I would guess they do have a presence by being lurkers. I am sure many of the manufactures are lurkers or roll incognito. A lot of the changes and designed ideas they have probably are derived from posts here. 

It has been said many times before, we are sorta a niche group of flashlight buyers. It is impossible to build what we would call the perfect light. Look how much we can argue over just beam tints and profiles, food or throw, clips, knurling, size, material, forward clickie, twisty, and on and on. lol. I have heard many manufactures or builders that are here say, just because we may ask for something doesn't mean it makes good business sense. They are in the business to make money. Some of the things we like, don't always translate into profits. I remember reading one of the manufactures forums. Someone said if you would only build "X" it would sell like crazy. They responded, we did and it didnt sell at all, but if you would commit to buying, something like,,5000 we will build it again.


----------



## Mr. Tone

Yes, it seems kind of odd since many of their products seem to cater to us. Their dealers like Illuminationgear and Goinggear have a good presence here on their behalf, though.


----------



## Tac Gunner

Str8stroke said:


> I have often wondered the same myself about many of the manufactures.
> I don't know about ET. I would guess they do have a presence by being lurkers. I am sure many of the manufactures are lurkers or roll incognito. A lot of the changes and designed ideas they have probably are derived from posts here.
> 
> It has been said many times before, we are sorta a niche group of flashlight buyers. It is impossible to build what we would call the perfect light. Look how much we can argue over just beam tints and profiles, food or throw, clips, knurling, size, material, forward clickie, twisty, and on and on. lol. I have heard many manufactures or builders that are here say, just because we may ask for something doesn't mean it makes good business sense. They are in the business to make money. Some of the things we like, don't always translate into profits. I remember reading one of the manufactures forums. Someone said if you would only build "X" it would sell like crazy. They responded, we did and it didnt sell at all, but if you would commit to buying, something like,,5000 we will build it again.


I agree completely. Last month there were some of us talking to Fenix about the lack of xpl hi lights along with their continued decision to not offer moonlight or neutral options (besides headlamps and bike lights). We basically got the same response without them directly saying it (at least about us being a niche market). 

As far Eagletac goes though, I agree with Mr. Tone. A lot of their lights do seem to have features we ask for. Neutral tint or cool white? They offer it in every light. XP-L HI or XML2? Offered in the biggest part of their lineup. MT-G2 or XHP50? They offer those too. Look at the MX30L4XC, to me that has our niche market it all over, for that matter most the M-series does. I would just think they would have a direct presence or a dedicated seller to be, similar to the way Fenix has it. There is Fenix1 on here who seems to be the direct company, then there is Fenix Store who is the appointed main representative and does a great job at communicating between us and the manufacturer.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Look how some members here have publicly berated Fenix and Armytek on this forum. ZebraLight used to be here but is not verbal anymore. Just seems that it is OK for manufacturers to not directly respond to us while continuing to read our comments, you ask me.

And it is no big deal to email customer support for EagTac or any other maker, if you want to ask or suggest something. Just respect their implied and explicit guidelines about how you use the information they supply.


----------



## CelticCross74

YES I do indeed wonder why ET does not have an official manufacturers section of their own. They absolutely scan CPF, BLF and possibly Taschenlampen regularly. I feel the whole reason they have not staked themselves out here on the webs biggest light site is that they (correctly) believe it will lead to an influx of warranty claims. MILLIONS of people scan CPF and BLF for pre purchase research info. This forum as well as BLF etc have a HUGE impact on word of mouth advertising among the buying public that never register or post but do lurk and take (most)of our opinions very seriously as to what light they do or do not buy. The closest I believe ET will come to staking out a manufacturers thread is the possibility of GoingGear.com showing up in the manufacturers forum mainly as the biggest US Olight retailer and also represent themselves as the first US source for ET. GG sells Olight and ET as fast as they can get them in stock let alone the rest of GG's massive inventory. Makes sense to me and it would 100% increase GG's profit margin a solid percentage. ET sells a lot more lights than I at first thought they did. I register all my ET serial numbers and taking a rough stab at decoding the serial numbers ET produces light models in at least the 5 figure range batches that ads up quarterly to for example the G25C2 MkII selling 50000 copies a year alone.


----------



## Mr. Tone

The G25C2 MK II is indeed a great light. If they are producing that many that is impressive to me. Good for them


----------



## hangn_9

They also have no Facebook presence. I am looking to buy the SX30-LR-DR today. But I would like to see some info on the GX30-LR-DR first. That is just a blank page on their site. I sent an Email. But I am in need of something ASAP.

Does anyone know of Eagletac coupon codes or sales?


----------



## Tac Gunner

I think illuminationGear would make for a good representative. They have the biggest selection of Eagletacs out of any seller I know of. I also wish they had a bigger Facebook presence.


----------



## Mr. Tone

hangn_9 said:


> They also have no Facebook presence. I am looking to buy the SX30-LR-DR today. But I would like to see some info on the GX30-LR-DR first. That is just a blank page on their site. I sent an Email. But I am in need of something ASAP.
> 
> Does anyone know of Eagletac coupon codes or sales?



The coupon codes are in the good deals subforum. Illuminationgear and Goinggear are two of the best and most active Eagletac dealers on CPF and they both have CPF discounts.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

I love EagleTac. My T25C2 is a compact lux canon that beats out my Klarus lights. I'm sure they peruse the forums but their lights are so well made they don't really need a hand waving "look at me!!!!" presence.

Sort of like SureFire?


----------

